# Portofino



## Redeemed (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey guys I am going to stay at the Portofino Island Resort in the middle of June. No boat, and have never fished this area. Any suggestions for the surf or sound for me and the kids? Thanks 

Also posted this in inshore q & a.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Your kids might like the Pensacola Fishing Pier. Also, Ft. Pickens in the National Seashore has a pier with a great stretch of beautiful beaches. Most kids enjoy the civil war fort where Geronimo was housed at Ft. Pickens.


----------



## Redeemed (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks SHunter. I like finding places to fish where when nothing is biting the kids can find something else to do while I keep fishing.


----------

